# Home Energy Audit & Spray Foam Insulation



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

> The blower test did not reveal any great leaks, but he did recommend to spray foam insulation throughout the attic,


Was it his words, or your words that it revealed no great leaks?

Sealing the PVC with caulk is better then spray foam. Its also better to us caulk on the register penetrations. Unless your doing the whole attic floor.

He may be recommending this spray work to just make money, since he is probably doing the audit at a low price to stay in the program.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

1) did he show you the thermal camera? if you saw leaks then yes it will help. I certainly can't venture a guess on what the pay back period is but it also helps with quality of life (less drafts)

2) the basement is cold in the winter, so it'll help to keep it insulated. Yes it'd make a leak harder to fix, but you can always get those insulated sleeves at the big box stores to insulate plumbing.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

One place the spray foam will really help in the basement is in the rim joists!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I merged your identical posts. Please post same question in one forum, thank you.

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need to think of the spray foam as an air sealant and less as an insulator. That is what its primary purpose in this application is.

Caulk is not necessarily preferable to foam in this application. Spray foam allow for much larger coverage areas and also blows the dirt away from the surface it is intended to seal at the time of its application. It usually allows for a better bond than a caulked down bead. 

While spray foam is more expensive than caulk per applied linear foot, it does speed up the process and lessens overall labor costs. When you are in a hot attic, you need to be wise with your time spent.


----------



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

Spray foam as said seals and insulates so it is better than traditional pink stuff.... that is what the hvac classes teach/preach. Also I was amazed how my parents basement feels warmer than their ground level kitchen just from insulated foam board around it....your mileage may vary


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Yes.

2. He is smart to air-seal the rims (as another post said) because the 1-1/2" of wood has about R-1.5; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...arriers/critical-seal-spray-foam-at-rim-joist
*AND *it will stop any "stack effect" from the basement to the attic due to pressure/temperature differences; http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

Gary


----------

